# Marlon Teixeira Tinder Experiment In New York... INSANE Amount Of...



## Deleted member 1100 (Feb 4, 2021)

I was going to do somewhere else, but the fake GPS fucked up and sent me to NY... I decided to continue anyway.

Used these pictures with no Bio






After about 20min he was at ~30 likes and in 30 minutes at 40 likes...

After that, I simply gave up because what was supposed to be a Tinder experiment, it became a *NIGHTMARE...*




I honestly couldn't believe how *UGLY* the average woman is, it's *FUCKING INSANE*, I still can't believe this...

I'm pretty sure I swiped left on a 15:1 ratio, and that is because at one point I decided to swipe on some average looking woman that I personally didn't even find attractive at all.




*These are the only attractive girls that I found:*



Spoiler: Mina









Spoiler: Ashley



(Resembles Devorah from Brandon Walsh a little bit)






Spoiler: Kaia









Spoiler: Danielle









Spoiler: Alicia









Spoiler: Ava









Those are legit the only women I'd have swiped left if I was using this shitty app to get a date.


These are some of the average-looking that I swiped right because they weren't ugly and had a nice body, still I'd at most fuck these girls, I'd never want a relationship with them as I possibly would with the previous ones:




There were no attractive black women, nor Asian. Swiped left on them all (Doesn't change the fact that the majority of people I swiped left were still either latina or white girls)

This one was the only decent "black" girl after probably 200-300 swipes left:











She looked a bit worse (not ugly) on other two pics though, also:


Spoiler















I found some interesting creatures there as well...








Do you want to be her one??? 



Some girls posting their boyfriend:


Spoiler













But nothing tops the fact that the *MAJORITY* of them had the exact same type of profile:

1st pic: Bikini pic (some usually hiding their face
2nd pic: Pic of their face


"Not here for hook ups" More than half her pics were her in bikini or showing off her ass:














This stupid whore posting pics with her friend that mogs her leading you to believe that you're going to match with the hot one:



Same for this one:







Now let's take a look at the amount of whores with bikini pics as their first profile "Muh, why do men take shirtless selfies???"




These are just a few of the several I found there JFL, and they are all ugly (95% at least)


It's *OVER* if your goal is to looksmax to get dog shit women like those.

Here's what you should do instead:

Looksmax, socialcirclemax with rich people who have access to stacies and go live your life (very few of you will be able to do this though, the majority of you is destined to live a life of suffering and despair)

it is what it is


Anyway, ascending to Marlon and moving to Europe in 2022 theory


----------



## Beetlejuice (Feb 4, 2021)

Just be Marlon theory


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Feb 4, 2021)

He had cancer and got hair like that....


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Feb 4, 2021)

He’s a high tier normie- yuyevon


----------



## Deleted member 9499 (Feb 4, 2021)

good thread i will like this type of experiments


----------



## gamma (Feb 4, 2021)

The average girl on Tinder mogs to oblivion the average man on Tinder. Full of baldcels and ethnics, no wonder girls on Tinder are so picky


----------



## Gargantuan (Feb 4, 2021)

Marlonpilled again.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Feb 4, 2021)

I would eat dogshit to have a slight chance with a girl on her league:





Standards on .me are so laughable high, its really crazy.

Tbh i would be very satisfied with girls like this


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Feb 4, 2021)

gamma said:


> The average girl on Tinder mogs to oblivion the average man on Tinder. Full of baldcels and ethnics, no wonder girls on Tinder are so picky


average girl irl mogs the average guy irl


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Feb 4, 2021)

I've come to the conclusion that everyone on this forum has way to high standards. No wonder it's an lite incel forum. "There's are some of the average looking women" proceeds to show attractive women.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 4, 2021)

on your "very" attractive only two are genuinely attractive, the chinese woman and the last blond.
it's truly over for our psl standards.


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Feb 4, 2021)

I don't fucking get it a LOT of you guys have such low self esteem about yourselves and that's why you're on this forum ( a few aren't ) . But then you go ahead and do a male model experiment on tinder and you get disappointed when you see the girls. Bailey is hot as fuck how do you even think she's average? A lot of these women are attractive as fuck. Not to mention if this is what a male model can get what the fuck do you think you'll get on tinder , unless you look like @Chad1212 or @larasnova69 or @Amnesia you won't get fucking shit, muh average women


Also tinder is filled with the most low quality sluts ever in terms of intelligence, marlon would slay irl. Tinder is a good way to see how women treat him purely based on his face,height and body though 

Why the fuck do you guys do this to yourself


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Feb 4, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> I don't fucking get it a LOT of you guys have such low self esteem about yourselves and that's why you're on this forum ( a few aren't ) . But then you go ahead and do a male model experiment on tinder and you get disappointed when you see the girls. Bailey is hot as fuck how do you even think she's average? A lot of these women are attractive as fuck. Not to mention if this is what a male model can get what the fuck do you think you'll get on tinder , unless you look like @Chad1212 or @larasnova69 or @Amnesia you won't get fucking shit, muh average women
> 
> 
> Also tinder is filled with the most low quality sluts ever in terms of intelligence, marlon would slay irl. Tinder is a good way to see how women treat him purely based on his face,height and body though
> ...


Tinder is a pipe dream for most dudes here.
At most all it’ll do is destroy your confidence unironically


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Feb 4, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> I've come to the conclusion that everyone on this forum has way to high standards. No wonder it's an lite incel forum. "There's are some of the average looking women" proceeds to show attractive women.



I was judging them mostly on face, I'd date any of those since they are attractive, but their face isn't as good as the other ones



streege said:


> on your "very" attractive only two are genuinely attractive, the chinese woman and the last blond.
> it's truly over for our psl standards.



What Chinese?? 

You mean Kaia?





This experiment also made me empathize with @Amnesia , if the majority of women are ugly af in NY, I can't even imagine on Commiefornia


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 4, 2021)

Deliciadecu said:


> What Chinese??
> 
> You mean Kaia?


yes bro 2nd pic of her is model tier ngl. i said chinese on purpose because i didn't recalled her name. but she probably hapa.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Feb 4, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> I don't fucking get it a LOT of you guys have such low self esteem about yourselves and that's why you're on this forum ( a few aren't ) . But then you go ahead and do a male model experiment on tinder and you get disappointed when you see the girls. Bailey is hot as fuck how do you even think she's average? A lot of these women are attractive as fuck. Not to mention if this is what a male model can get what the fuck do you think you'll get on tinder , unless you look like @Chad1212 or @larasnova69 or @Amnesia you won't get fucking shit, muh average women
> 
> 
> Also tinder is filled with the most low quality sluts ever in terms of intelligence, marlon would slay irl. Tinder is a good way to see how women treat him purely based on his face,height and body though
> ...



I should've put bailey on the other list tbh



streege said:


> yes bro 2nd pic of her is model tier ngl. i said chinese on purpose because i didn't recalled her name. but she probably hapa.



Yea, imo she was the most attractive of them all


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Feb 4, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Tinder is a pipe dream for most dudes here.
> At most all it’ll do is destroy your confidence unironically


This is why the key is to never go on tinder and to do the best you can irl, whether it be social game or cold approach. You have more of a chance with decently attractive women


----------



## Entschuldigung (Feb 4, 2021)

Perfect surfer pheno


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Feb 4, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> I've come to the conclusion that everyone on this forum has way to high standards. No wonder it's an lite incel forum. "There's are some of the average looking women" proceeds to show attractive women.


Not everyone is deluded as much as op... I think it's the exception rather than a rule...


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 4, 2021)

eastern europe is the solution tbh


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Feb 4, 2021)

personalityinkwell said:


> eastern europe is the solution tbh



Surprised you didn't say 12year old girls are the solution





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 4, 2021)

Nigga just bc hes chad doesnt mean he will match hot girls 24/7. Most girls arent even hot. Most girls are average so it makes sense


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 4, 2021)

Deliciadecu said:


> Surprised you didn't say 12year old girls are the solution
> 
> View attachment 966317


i was talking legally


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Feb 4, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Nigga just bc hes chad doesnt mean he will match hot girls 24/7. Most girls arent even hot. Most girls are average so it makes sense


Thats not the problem, the problem is he's larping as a male model then calling attractive girls average. Like does he even know what an average girl looks like


----------



## jordan56 (Feb 4, 2021)

Dating apps are a waste of time for the average men


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 4, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> Thats not the problem, the problem is he's larping as a male model then calling attractive girls average. Like does he even know what an average girl looks like


They are avg girls


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Feb 4, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> They are avg girls


You must be fucking stupid if you think bailey, Breanna are average girls, good luck with your high ass standards 


I used to think people were fucking stupid when normies said incels have high ass standards for women when they can't even match up to it themselves but now I see they SOME what have a point with some of the users here


----------



## jordan56 (Feb 4, 2021)

Modelling is the biggest blackpill


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 4, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> You must be fucking stupid if you think bailey, Breanna are average girls, good luck with your high ass standards
> 
> 
> I used to think people were fucking stupid when normies said incels have high ass standards for women when they can't even match up to it themselves but now I see they SOME what have a point with some of the users here







Avg whitey esp in toronto. Are you from a major city? White neighbourhoods are filled w beckies like her. Im not incel or even close and would fuck her but shes still mid tier normie


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 4, 2021)

@Amnesia more Stacysexuals Lmaoo


----------



## hairyballscel (Feb 4, 2021)

lower your expectations

and tinder isnt real life


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Feb 4, 2021)

You


Blackgymmax said:


> View attachment 966451
> 
> Avg whitey esp in toronto. Are you from a major city? White neighbourhoods are filled w beckies like her. Im not incel or even close and would fuck her but shes still mid tier normie



Look at the next photo of Breanna as it's a good angle to see her face and good lighting as well.


Shes not average at all, the average white girl is way uglier than this. And yes I live in a major city and I work in a literal Chad supermarket in the city and even most of these white chads don't have such good looking girls


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Feb 4, 2021)

hairyballscel said:


> lower your expectations
> 
> and tinder isnt real life



Never, I won't waste my godly browridge sharing it with the genes of some stupid becky whore


----------



## hairyballscel (Feb 4, 2021)

Deliciadecu said:


> Never, I won't waste my godly browridge sharing it with the genes of some stupid becky whore


good luck finding a stacy then i guess

you will be dissapointed if ur below 6 psl btw


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 4, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> You
> 
> 
> Look at the next photo of Breanna as it's a good angle to see her face and good lighting as well.
> ...


Lighting and angling
She has a long midface and big forehead. Idk maybe im blind cuz i see girls like this on the daily irl and they're every other swipe in toronto. Pretty sure chads arent struggling for girls like her. Maybe youre overrating men you see?


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Feb 4, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> Lighting and angling
> She has a long midface and big forehead. Idk maybe im blind cuz i see girls like this on the daily irl and they're every other swipe in toronto. Pretty sure chads arent struggling for girls like her. Maybe youre overrating men you see?


Doubt I'm overrating the men I see, these men are the best my city has to offer, they live in the city = well off money wise , they're mediterranean but probably have nordic ancestry and good dark features but still don't look ethnic as they have light eyes and they're all 6 foot plus, muscular.


The average white man is around 5'10 foot subhuman colouring, no dark features and balding. Shitty brows, no dimorphism you get the point 

If you wouldn't date Breanna then you must have some really high standards for women.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 4, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> Doubt I'm overrating the men I see, these men are the best my city has to offer, they live in the city = well off money wise , they're mediterranean but probably have nordic ancestry and good dark features but still don't look ethnic as they have light eyes and they're all 6 foot plus, muscular.
> 
> 
> The average white man is around 5'10 foot subhuman colouring, no dark features and balding. Shitty brows, no dimorphism you get the point
> ...


Lmao so since you dont see chads getting girls like her, shes a giga stacey i assume. The avg guy in her age range isnt balding btw


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 4, 2021)

@Aquiillaxo funny thing is most dudes can’t even handle having a legit “stacy” gf let alone talk to one.

I see so many normies in real life whenever their girl gets hit on in clubs/bars they immediately mate guard & get jealous JFL 

Not even counting the amount of DMs, date offers, comments on her IG & validation she’ll continue receive. Let’s be real most dudes can’t handle all that.

They’ll get possessive quick like my boy who got dumped cuz he was insecure af & always keepin tabs on her


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Feb 4, 2021)

I mean like when I server customers at the checkout, I analyse everything I always assume this is the best the man can do when it comes to LTR. So if theyre pretty damn good looking and they can't even get girls like Breanna then it basically confirms that hypergamy is off the charts at the moment 


Also white guys start balding quite early compared to east Asians, south Asians etc


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Feb 4, 2021)

hairyballscel said:


> good luck finding a stacy then i guess
> 
> you will be dissapointed if ur below 6 psl btw










tyronelite said:


> @Aquiillaxo funny thing is most dudes can’t even handle having a legit “stacy” gf let alone talk to one.
> 
> I see so many normies in real life whenever their girl gets hit on in clubs/bars they immediately mate guard & get jealous JFL
> 
> ...



Tbh, if anyone here believes they can get a stacy just by looksmaxxing they are delusional af

Personality unironically matters a lot regarding stacies + being well financially and have good status on your social circle


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 4, 2021)

Deliciadecu said:


> Tbh, if anyone here believes they can get a stacy just by looksmaxxing they are delusional af
> 
> Personality unironically matters a lot regarding stacies + being well financially and have good status on your social circle


Oooh careful bro don’t say the P word shit doesn’t exist here it’s all about LEWKKKSS


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Feb 4, 2021)

gamma said:


> The average girl on Tinder mogs to oblivion the average man on Tinder. Full of baldcels and ethnics, no wonder girls on Tinder are so picky


that would've made them less picky dumdum


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Feb 4, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> @Aquiillaxo funny thing is most dudes can’t even handle having a legit “stacy” gf let alone talk to one.
> 
> I see so many normies in real life whenever their girl gets hit on in clubs/bars they immediately mate guard & get jealous JFL
> 
> ...


Exactly. They'll get super insecure once a girl gets hit on by another guy and the girl will sense he's not secure in himself and the relationship dynamic won't be the same till the relationship eventually. 

These guys aim so high with these girls but they don't realise that they don't have the personality to have these girls, they'll get insecure once a new guy hits on her.

A Chad with these girls would simply not care if she was getting hit on by other girls because he knows that he has options and is thus carefree, if she truly likes him she won't run to the next guy and stick with him and that's how you determine if your girl is a high quality female or not


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 4, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> I mean like when I server customers at the checkout, I analyse everything I always assume this is the best the man can do when it comes to LTR. So if theyre pretty damn good looking and they can't even get girls like Breanna then it basically confirms that hypergamy is off the charts at the moment
> 
> 
> Also white guys start balding quite early compared to east Asians, south Asians etc


Well at the same time a lot of chicks won’t deal with a certain guy cuz he’s too good looking, intimidating or intimidating & get insecure.

If he has options she can easily be replaced but bitches don’t wanna put in the work 

So they’ll drop down a little bit in looks to protect their ego


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Feb 4, 2021)

Deliciadecu said:


> I was judging them mostly on face, I'd date any of those since they are attractive, but their face isn't as good as the other ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cali girls are gonna be way hotter i bet


----------



## Deleted member 8461 (Feb 4, 2021)

These fucking roast beef sandwiches actually think they deserve an olympian god like teixeira. 

I'll chadfish them with his picture and then show them what's what

RAGE:RAGE:RAGE:RAGE


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 4, 2021)

@Aquiillaxo prime example


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Feb 4, 2021)

Pop


Aquiillaxo said:


> Exactly. They'll get super insecure once a girl gets hit on by another guy and the girl will sense he's not secure in himself and the relationship dynamic won't be the same till the relationship eventually.
> 
> These guys aim so high with these girls but they don't realise that they don't have the personality to have these girls, they'll get insecure once a new guy hits on her.
> 
> A Chad with these girls would simply not care if she was getting hit on by other girls because he knows that he has options and is thus carefree, if she truly likes him she won't run to the next guy and stick with him and that's how you determine if your girl is a high quality female or not


L


tyronelite said:


> Well at the same time a lot of chicks won’t deal with a certain guy cuz he’s too good looking, intimidating or intimidating & get insecure.
> 
> If he has options she can easily be replaced but bitches don’t wanna put in the work
> 
> So they’ll drop down a little bit in looks to protect their ego





tyronelite said:


> Well at the same time a lot of chicks won’t deal with a certain guy cuz he’s too good looking, intimidating or intimidating & get insecure.
> 
> If he has options she can easily be replaced but bitches don’t wanna put in the work
> 
> So they’ll drop down a little bit in looks to protect their ego




It honestly depends on how good looking the girl is as well. Like if you look at Zach cox for example his girlfriend shows him off all the time carefree. A low quality women wouldn't show him off cuz they would be scared other girls will take him 

A high quality women and high quality man isn't scared of their significant others options because they're both secure in what they have. The girls who get turned off because a guy is too good looking for her are low quality women because they have insecurities and thus are scared of the guys option. A high quality ATTRACTIVE women would never be scared of a good looking guy.


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Feb 4, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> @Aquiillaxo prime example
> 
> View attachment 966485


Jeez did you brutally mog this girl????


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 4, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> Pop
> 
> L
> 
> ...


all these theories are all cope and game.
Find yourself a psl 5.5+ girl, one shot shouldn't be impossible, after your ascension, mate with her, and ascend.
Dating apps are cope, because you don't get anything valuable out of it


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 4, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> Jeez did you brutally mog this girl????


Nah lol she’s Italian. Has better facial features then me but SMV wise I guess.

I was 20 yrs old in college working part time & she was a 24 yr old nurse 

It was a good STR but I didn’t wanna be tied down or lead her on so I let her go


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Feb 4, 2021)

When do you think you'll want to be be tied down?


tyronelite said:


> Nah lol she’s Italian. Has better facial features then me but SMV wise I guess.
> 
> I was 20 yrs old in college working part time & she was a 24 yr old nurse
> 
> It was a good STR but I didn’t wanna be tied down or lead her on so I let her go


E


----------



## one job away (Feb 4, 2021)

Deliciadecu said:


> I was going to do somewhere else, but the fake GPS fucked up and sent me to NY... I decided to continue anyway.
> 
> Used these pictures with no Bio
> View attachment 966053
> ...



kaia a stacy tho . kendall jenna lookin hottie


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Feb 4, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> average girl irl mogs the average guy irl











´´Just be the head of state bro´´

~K.J junior


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 4, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> When do you think you'll want to be be tied down?


To one chick? Honestly never lol I don't think I'll get tired of new pussy. 

But my ideal LTR will be a open relationship so I don't get the urge to cheat


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Feb 4, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> To one chick? Honestly never lol I don't think I'll get tired of new pussy.
> 
> But my ideal LTR will be a open relationship so I don't get the urge to cheat


beta


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 4, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> beta


low iq


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Feb 4, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> low iq


letting your gf have sex with other men is high iq


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 4, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> letting your gf have sex with other men is high iq


Bold of you to assume she wants to lmao


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Feb 4, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Bold of you to assume she wants to lmao


sure you're gonna tell some foid you want an open relationship but open just for you jfl


----------



## Gazzamogga (Feb 4, 2021)

Didn't read thread so this may have already been said

Attractive women aren't on Tinder because they get enough validation irl


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Feb 4, 2021)

bailey


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 4, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> sure you're gonna tell some foid you want an open relationship but open just for you jfl


Idc if she does or doesn't. The likelihood of her finding a guy on my level in her location is rare plus she already knows I mess with other chicks lol 

What difference does it make if you have a fuck buddy or a open relationship? You're still fucking other people. You niggas just want to keep your girls pussy hostage jfl & mind you she's never yours. Get over it


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Feb 4, 2021)

Gazzamogga said:


> Didn't read thread so this may have already been said
> 
> Attractive women aren't on Tinder because they get enough validation irl



They are on instagram tbh (the JB ones are on TikTok, while the ugly ones are on Yubo)


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Feb 4, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Idc if she does or doesn't. The likelihood of her finding a guy on my level in her location is rare plus she already knows I mess with other chicks lol
> 
> What difference does it make if you have a fuck buddy or a open relationship? You're still fucking other people. You niggas just want to keep your girls pussy hostage jfl & mind you she's never yours. Get over it


even if you were a gigatyrone you'd barely find a foid to put up with that long term, might as well just not have a relationship at all and slay instead


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 4, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> even if you were a gigatyrone you'd barely find a foid to put up with that long term, might as well just not have a relationship at all and slay instead


Relationships are more than just sex. This isn't about slaying I just don't see the need to be monogamous or cheat in my relationships. I'm cool with everyone disagreeing it ain't for everybody. To each their own


----------



## Biggdink (Feb 4, 2021)

hairyballscel said:


> lower your expectations
> 
> and tinder isnt real life


How isn’t tinder real life in 2021 ? lol you think guys should stop a girl on a street 

work, school etc is all online in most countries and everyone wear masks everywhere 

tinder is real life


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Feb 4, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> I've come to the conclusion that everyone on this forum has way to high standards. No wonder it's an lite incel forum. "There's are some of the average looking women" proceeds to show attractive women.


tbh, the average looking women fog the attractive women he showed at first for me.


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 5, 2021)

I don't understand the point of this topic. If you think that NYC or the world doesn't have attractive women, then that's OK. I'm picky, I have always been, yet I don't see it as a problem.

Breanna looks good.


----------



## Blue (Feb 5, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> He’s a high tier normie- yuyevon


Does he really claim that lmfao?


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Feb 5, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> I don't understand the point of this topic. If you think that NYC or the world doesn't have attractive women, then that's OK. I'm picky, I have always been, yet I don't see it as a problem.
> 
> Breanna looks good.



Everyone from Elise (the black chick) and above looks good. The thing is that Breanna doesn't look as good as the others face wise








(ignore coloring)

Maybe it's just me, but I really can't find women with long midfaces that attractive tbh

(Should've put Bailey on the top list)


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Feb 5, 2021)

I wonder how many of those would message him first


----------



## Paqua (Feb 5, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> View attachment 966451
> 
> Avg whitey esp in toronto. Are you from a major city? White neighbourhoods are filled w beckies like her. Im not incel or even close and would fuck her but shes still mid tier normie


Have to move to toronto ASAP


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 5, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> To one chick? Honestly never lol I don't think I'll get tired of new pussy.
> 
> But my ideal LTR will be a open relationship so I don't get the urge to cheat


LOL
bruh just keep having sex w the girl and resist. Youll get bored but itll be satisfying and the urge will go. Its the best way to be content


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Feb 5, 2021)

yes tinder is shit and I agree with your final solution to get stacies for those who can.

BUT, I'll never get if you're serious or trolling with with this obsession with features.
for me it is enough that the girl has a certain bone structure and I find her overall attractive.


----------



## everythingisacope (Feb 5, 2021)

Beetlejuice said:


> Just be Marlon theory


incel in 2022


----------



## everythingisacope (Feb 5, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> @Aquiillaxo prime example
> 
> View attachment 966485


"I hope you are enjoying your 20s"


----------



## everythingisacope (Feb 5, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> I would eat dogshit to have a slight chance with a girl on her league:
> View attachment 966246
> 
> 
> ...


satisfied with a disabled foid              


Deusmaximus said:


> I would eat dogshit to have a slight chance with a girl on her league:
> View attachment 966246
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hairyballscel (Feb 5, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> How isn’t tinder real life in 2021 ? lol you think guys should stop a girl on a street
> 
> work, school etc is all online in most countries and everyone wear masks everywhere
> 
> tinder is real life


on tinder your purely being judged for ur face, frame, body and height, in real life demeanor/personality does matter

tinder is 80% male, 20% female, i don't need to explain this

jfl at using work/school being online due to COVID as an argument


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 5, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> LOL
> bruh just keep having sex w the girl and resist. Youll get bored but itll be satisfying and the urge will go. Its the best way to be content


Why resist lol she likes the fact I'm seen with other chicks (rare). You gotta understand I've known her since she was 17 

I don't think the urge will go tbh. I'm a horny mf especially now I'm on cialis


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Feb 5, 2021)

Yeah because most girls in 2021 have been around on dating apps long enough to know that guys this good looking without a blue verified tick to prove it's them using the account, are not going to bother wasting their time.

They know someonme that good looking would want to verify their profile.


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 5, 2021)

"Kaia" is an instagram influencer named leah halton


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Feb 5, 2021)

From chadlite to gigachad becuase of fucking beard. Brutal facial hair theory


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 5, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Why resist lol she likes the fact I'm seen with other chicks (rare). You gotta understand I've known her since she was 17
> 
> I don't think the urge will go tbh. I'm a horny mf especially now I'm on cialis


Maybe its just me. Once i get what i want, i dont care for fresh new girls. Im amped up on steroids on top of everything and could fuck anything but i just let it out on the one girl and deal w my day


----------



## Biggdink (Feb 5, 2021)

hairyballscel said:


> on tinder your purely being judged for ur face, frame, body and height, in real life demeanor/personality does matter
> 
> tinder is 80% male, 20% female, i don't need to explain this
> 
> jfl at using work/school being online due to COVID as an argument


Actually you can kinda tell people’s personality through pics too 
So how do you think guys meet girls for hookups during covid ?


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Feb 5, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> @Aquiillaxo prime example
> 
> View attachment 966485


yeah, happends to me also, insane, imagine thinking we are some kind of property jfl


----------



## hairyballscel (Feb 5, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> So how do you think guys meet girls for hookups during covid ?


Thru approaches or OLD

jfl covid won’t last forever so saying tinder is real life is retarded


----------



## Biggdink (Feb 5, 2021)

hairyballscel said:


> Thru approaches or OLD
> 
> jfl covid won’t last forever so saying tinder is real life is retarded


It is real life for now, approaching on streets is cringe and harder for most guys than tinder


----------



## loksr (Feb 10, 2021)

Can you chill the fuck out bro lmao
It’s not that serious


----------



## Perma Virgin 666 (Feb 10, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Idc if she does or doesn't. The likelihood of her finding a guy on my level in her location is rare plus she already knows I mess with other chicks lol
> 
> What difference does it make if you have a fuck buddy or a open relationship? You're still fucking other people. You niggas just want to keep your girls pussy hostage jfl & mind you she's never yours. Get over it


lol, manwhore


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Feb 10, 2021)

is that ashild dingus


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 10, 2021)

Perma Virgin 666 said:


> lol, manwhore


----------



## tincelw (Feb 12, 2021)

if this was my looksmax i would be very happy


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 3, 2021)

Deliciadecu said:


> I was going to do somewhere else, but the fake GPS fucked up and sent me to NY... I decided to continue anyway.
> 
> Used these pictures with no Bio
> View attachment 966053
> ...



imagine matching with her and going to meet




just so she could look like this coming up to the table


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Mar 10, 2021)

Those are some crazy high standards, I would marry 90% of all this girls except for the fat chick


----------



## Deleted member 11388 (Mar 15, 2021)

Uglybrazilian said:


> Those are some crazy high standards, I would marry 90% of all this girls except for the fat chick


yea most people here have insanely high standards, unreal standards tbh. I have high standards but nothing compared to some guys here.


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 15, 2021)

WHo cares about girls, we have each other guys


----------



## zeke714 (Mar 15, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> WHo cares about girls, we have each other guys


Says the chad. Once I ascend I'm leaving you chumps


----------



## oldcell (Mar 15, 2021)

Attractive girls with cherrypicked angles frauded to oblivion


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 15, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> average girl irl mogs the average guy irl


Makeup


----------



## Hector (Apr 7, 2021)

Deliciadecu said:


> Surprised you didn't say 12year old girls are the solution
> 
> View attachment 966317


I literally encountered this nigga at McDonald's in 2018 JFL (I dont eat McDonald's, i was just with some friends making time)


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Apr 7, 2021)

Just be med theory strikes again


----------



## Lihito (Apr 19, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> proceeds to show attractive women.


chads.me


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 19, 2021)

coping simps ITT

these women without makeup and bikini halo are like 5 psl at best







u fgts need to stop fucking overrating women to fuck and underrating men

@africancel


----------

